# Problem de login... A l'aide !! [non resolu]

## romary

Bonjour, 

Il y a peu de temps, j'ai decider de faire un 

```
emerge sync && emerge -u world
```

Apres cette heureuse manip, quasiment tout mon system a recompile...

j'ai eu la mauvaise idee de faire un 

```
etc-update , en demandant l'automerge ( option -5)
```

Et depuis je ne peux plus me loguer... ni en root, ni en tant que user

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idee?

Apres avoir fouille sur le net je pense que etc-upade a ecrase certain de mes fichiers de conf, mais je sais pas trop lesquels....? ( /etc/pam.d/* et /etc/security/* par exemple )

quand je demarre avec un live CD, et que je regarde le fichier 

/mnt/hda3/var/log/message

j'obtient :

 *Quote:*   

> Apr 23 19:00:48 archiserveur cron[6257]: (CRON) STARTUP (fork ok) 
> 
> Apr 23 19:01:00 archiserveur CRON[6320]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons ) 
> 
> Apr 23 19:01:04 archiserveur login(pam_unix)[6313]: authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=/dev/vc/1 ruser= rhost=  user=root 
> ...

 

Le plus frustrant , c'est que je ne peux plus me logger....

Quelau'un aurait-il une petite idee???? Mayday mayday

----------

## fafounet

Quelle idee de faire ca !!

Ca a pu bousiller trop de fichiers. T´as essaye de te logguer sans mettre de mot de passe ?

----------

## Leander256

Je dirais que ton /etc/passwd y est passé aussi (il me semble qu'il voulait me le mettre à jour, récemment). Démarre sur le liveCD, répète les mêmes manipulations qu'à l'installation pour faire le chroot; et une fois cela fait, change le mot de passe de root avec passwd. Ensuite sort proprement du chroot (toujours comme à l'installation) et redémarre. Maintenant tu devrais pouvoir te logguer.

Tu peux aussi profiter de la manoeuvre pour inspecter ton fichier /etc/securetty, qui devrait contenir ceci:

```
vc/1

vc/2

...

vc/12

tty1

tty2

... 

tty12
```

----------

## romary

Malheureusement, il y a rien qui marche.... mais un pass vide...

le gros probleme c'est que je n'ai pas de vrai message d'erreur...

et donc pas d'idee sur ce qui ne va pas...

Quelqu'un connaiterai t-il bien pam pour lui demande de verboser un peu plus...???

merci en tout cas pour ta reponse

----------

## romary

j'ai change le password avec passwd depuis un live cd mais ca change rien

je suis a peu pres sur que /etc/passwd  et /etc/sucuretty sont bon...  :Rolling Eyes: 

c'est ce fichu pam qui m'emvoir boule et je sais pas pourquoi....

----------

## fafounet

J´avais eu aussi il y a deux mois un probleme d´authentification du a une mise a jour de /etc/passwd

----------

## romary

Comment a tu resolu ton problem? snif toujours pas de login...

----------

## yoyo

 *romary wrote:*   

> j'ai change le password avec passwd depuis un live cd mais ca change rien

 

Tu es certain d'avoir bien chrooter dans ton système avant de le faire ???

Pour en être sûr, crée un utilisateur bidon dans ton chroot et vérifie qu'il a bien été créé une fois sorti du chroot (en regardant "/mnt/gentoo/etc/passwd" par exemple).

----------

## fafounet

eh bien justement je m´en rappele plus !!!

Attends voir si je me souviens bien, j´avais pas de probleme avec root et j´ai retape les mots de passe pour mes users. Desole   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## romary

D'abord merci pour toutes vos idees...

Malheureusement, yoyo, j'avais deja pense a ton idee et elle ne marche po .... et ca me laisse tout aussi perplexe que toi...

c'est pam qui faudrait faire parler.... un peu plus que 

 *Quote:*   

> Apr 23 19:01:00 archiserveur CRON[6320]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons ) 
> 
> Apr 23 19:01:04 archiserveur login(pam_unix)[6313]: authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=/dev/vc/1 ruser= rhost= user=root  

 

....

et je sais pas comment

----------

## yoyo

 *romary wrote:*   

> Malheureusement, yoyo, j'avais deja pense a ton idee et elle ne marche po .... 

 Comment ça !? Tu ne peux pas créer d'utilisateur depuis le chroot ??

Et tu n'as aucun message d'erreur ??

 *romary wrote:*   

> c'est pam qui faudrait faire parler.... 
> 
> et je sais pas comment

 Désolé, je ne peux pas t'aider plus car je n'utilise pas pam ...

 :Embarassed: 

Idées en vrac :

Regarde le man de pam (dans ton chroot).

Essaie de re-emerger pam (dans ton chroot) et regarde quels fichiers de config il touche.

----------

## romary

 *Quote:*   

> romary a écrit: 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Malheureusement, yoyo, j'avais deja pense a ton idee et elle ne marche po ....   
> 
> Comment ça !? Tu ne peux pas créer d'utilisateur depuis le chroot ?? 
> ...

 

Ben en fait tout ce passe normalement , je peux changer le pass avec passwd, apres on voit que /etc/shadow est modife... bref pas de surprise

Sinon, es-tu sur de ne pas utiliser pam , car il est installe de base, si tu fais un 

```
grep pam_unix /var/log/message
```

, tu n'as rien?

----------

## yoyo

 *Quote:*   

>  grep pam_unix /var/log/message
> 
> grep: /var/log/message: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

 

Désolé ...

----------

## romary

Je crois que pam est plus ou moins integrer au noyeau... c'est bizar....

sinon dans ton message

 *Quote:*   

> grep pam_unix /var/log/message 
> 
> grep: /var/log/message: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

 

 grep a l'air de dire que /var/log/message n'existe pas.... c'est pas normal.... non?    :Shocked: 

----------

## fafounet

peut etre /var/log/messages ?

----------

## yoyo

 *romary wrote:*   

> grep a l'air de dire que /var/log/message n'existe pas.... c'est pas normal.... non?   

 

Voila le résultat d'une recherche de "message" dans mon /var :

 *Quote:*   

> find /var -iname 'message*'
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.3.0-r5/work/xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/XF86Setup/texts/ja/message_proc.tcl
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.3.0-r5/work/xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/XF86Setup/texts/ja/messages.tcl
> ...

 

Sinon, je viens de vérifier, "pam" est bien installé sur ma machine.

----------

## romary

Mais alors dans quelle fichier sont ecrits tes log system?  :Question: 

sinon As-tu un repertoire /etc/pam.d/ ..... 

Enfin je comprends pas trop l'absence de /var/log/message qui est utilise par syslog pour stocker les messages des differents programs....

 :Shocked: 

----------

## fafounet

y´a pas que syslog dans la vie ( metalog, syslog-ng, ... )

Je ne suis pas sur qu´ils se servent des meme repertoires que syslog normal

----------

## Bastux

 *romary wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, es-tu sur de ne pas utiliser pam , car il est installe de base, si tu fais un 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

pam est dans l'install de gentoo par défaut depuis quelques mois seulement, les veterans comme yoyo n'ont eu de réinstall à faire depuis plusieurs années, c'est normal qu'il ne connaisse pas.

Pour info j'ai eu une réinstall à faire c'est pour ça que je suis au courant, mais ma machine perso fonctionne sans pam, et très bien même  :Wink: 

Sinon pour ton pb, oui je réemergerai pam à ta place, just for the fun.

A l'avenir tu fera attention lors d'un etc-update  :Very Happy:  tout le monde se fait avoir au moins une fois héhéhé

----------

## gotha

bon voyons si c bien pam :

1) reboot avec livecd et chroot

a) 

```
mount /dev/hdaX /mnt/gentoo
```

b) 

```
mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc
```

c) 

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

d) 

```
env-update && /etc/source/profile
```

(evidement tenter passwd et rebooter au cas ou)

2)empecher les regles de s'appliquer :

```
cd /etc

mv pam.d pam.d.origine

mkdir pam.d

cd pam.d
```

2) creer /etc/pam.d/other

A) 

```
nano -w /etc/pam.d/other
```

et y coller ca dedans :

```
auth     required       /lib/security/pam_unix.so

account  required       /lib/security/pam_unix.so

password required       /lib/security/pam_unix.so

session  required       /lib/security/pam_unix.so
```

au lieu de ca :

```
auth       required   /lib/security/pam_deny.so

account    required   /lib/security/pam_deny.so

password   required   /lib/security/pam_deny.so

session    required   /lib/security/pam_deny.so
```

et normallement ca devrait permettre de loguer n'importe quoi... mais bon je suis pas sure c'est trés théorique pour moiLast edited by gotha on Tue Apr 27, 2004 1:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## romary

Merci Bastux et gotha pour vos infos....

En fait j'ai aussi un autre probleme, /dev/null cree une erreur a chaque qu'un prog essaie de l'utiliser, et c'est la premiere fois que ca m'arrive.

Cela arrive notemment lorque de fait env-update et source /etc/profile apres un chroot....

Je ne sais pas non plus pourquoi mais emerge plante, notemment lorsque je tante de faire emerge pam..... 

voili voilou.... Si quelau'un a une idee je suis preneur....

----------

## yoyo

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> y´a pas que syslog dans la vie ( metalog, syslog-ng, ... )

 En effet ...

J'utilise "metalog" qui ne génère de fichiers de log que sur commande.

Ça évite de faire mouliner la machine pour rien et de se retrouver avec des fichiers de log de plusieurs Go ...   :Wink: 

 *romary wrote:*   

> sinon As-tu un repertoire /etc/pam.d/

 J'ai !!!

 *Quote:*   

> ls /etc/pam.d
> 
> chage     kde     rexec   sshd             system-auth.bak      xserver
> 
> chfn      kde-np  rlogin  su               system-auth-winbind
> ...

 

----------

## romary

J'ai juste une question, c'est ecrit quelque part dans la doc que etc-update peut mettre KO 4 jour  d'install de gentoo en 30 seconde?

Juste comme ca...  :Cool: 

----------

## fafounet

 *Bastux wrote:*   

> A l'avenir tu fera attention lors d'un etc-update  tout le monde se fait avoir au moins une fois héhéhé

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Bastux

 *romary wrote:*   

> J'ai juste une question, c'est ecrit quelque part dans la doc que etc-update peut mettre KO 4 jour  d'install de gentoo en 30 seconde?
> 
> Juste comme ca... 

 

non ...   :Laughing: 

faire un etc-update et écraser tous tes fichiers de conf revient à faire une mauvaise manip'.

C'est pas écrit dans la doc non plus que si tu fais un 

```
rm -rf /etc
```

 ça te détruit ton système  :Cool:   :Cool: 

@fafounet : je sais pas comment comprendre ton post si explicite   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fafounet

 *Bastux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> rm -rf /etc
> ```
> ...

 

Pourquoi s´embeter a ecricre le ´etc´ ?

----------

## Bastux

 *fafounet wrote:*   

>  *Bastux wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> rm -rf /etc
> ```
> ...

 

c'est plus rapide et le résultat est quasiment le même  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Bastux wrote:*   

>  *fafounet wrote:*    *Bastux wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> rm -rf /etc
> ```
> ...

 

Des benchmarks, des benchmarks !  :Laughing: 

----------

## fafounet

qui veut participer ?

----------

## Leander256

Je tiens à rappeler que la philosophie unix, c'est "you asked for it, you got it", autrement dit "vous l'avez demandé, vous l'avez". C'est vrai que c'est carrément stupide quand portage veut mettre à jour des fichiers tels que /etc/passwd ou /etc/fstab, mais aussi le demande-t-il avant de le faire. Alors que rm -rf / lui ne demande rien.

----------

## fafounet

Ah c´est dommage je n´ai plus acces a des machines de tp avec remise d´image rapide pasque la c pratique pour ces benchs la

----------

## romary

Enfin une solution.....

D'abord merci a tous pour vos idees et le remu menage....

Bon, apres y avoir passe pas mal de temps une solution est enfin apparue.... et le coupable etait bien le presume coupable: pam

Mon fichier de conf de pam pour login :

```
/etc/pam.d/login 
```

comportait des lignes de trop comme par exemple :

```
auth     required       /lib/security/pam_deny.so
```

Le genre de ligne qui te pourri la vie.... surtout si la doc de l'emerdeur (alias pam ) est tellement bien foutu qu'il faut la relir 4 fois avant d'avoit tout pige....

Pour resumer , cette ligne demande au module pam_deny.so si , par hasard il se pourrait que j'ai le droit de m'authentifier..... sauf que pam_deny.so repond toujours non (encule) ..... pratique pour se loguer....

Je sais pas quelle manip a ajouter cette ligne mais c'etait po une bonne idee.

voili voilou pour les petits curieux qui voulqis conneitre le denouement de l'histoire

----------

